# Pyrotechnic Illumination



## Rossymeister (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey

Im looking for some suggestions on where i can find some White Illuminating handheld flares or parachute flares.. Does anyone have any experience with them? 

ive looked at a few outdoor stores around town, but haven't found any. 

Thanks!


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2021)

And they NEED to be White ? ? ?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2021)

Perhaps THIS may be helpful . . . . . .


https://www.landfallnavigation.com/ikaros-flare-white-hand-held.html


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2021)

And THIS . . . . .


https://www.landfallnavigation.com/ikaros-flare-white-parachute.html


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 7, 2021)

Reminded that I sourced a milsurp flare pistol a ~decade ago as well as several boxes of 26.5mm flares. And _oh my_ is that genre of product considerably more expensive than it used to be to the point that I'll be procuring a subcaliber insert for 12ga flares if I need to resupply.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2021)

Moved this to "Special Application Lighting"


----------

